# Ford 2110



## Big Ed (Apr 26, 2010)

Hello everyone, I'm new to this forum but I have found it to be very helpfull. I would like to return the help to those that need it.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Ed! Please feel very welcome to jump right in and help out where and whenever the spirit moves you. The more the merrier! :cheers:


----------



## Big Ed (Apr 26, 2010)

Sure thing, I am currently working on my hydraulics on my tractor. It should save me around $800 doing it myself


----------



## Bob83 (Apr 5, 2010)

Good work Ed, your talented to save money


----------



## Big Ed (Apr 26, 2010)

Well let me tell you guys about my progress. I retracted all my hydraulic pistons in and drained the majority of my transmission/hydraulic fluid which was almost 10 gallons, then I replaced the hydraulic filter which I got from NAPA for about $47.99 (1208 was the part number for it), then I removed the main port side hydraulic line that has the screen (which is located right below the PTO engage lever on one end and to the pump on the over end). I cleaned the screen with mineral spirits and a tooth brush and then air dried it with my compressor. The screen side of the line had a paper gasket but i just put gasket sealent on it and but it back together. Oh I did have to remove the lever that connect the pedal to the clutch for ease of maintenance. When i drained the fluid I did notice water in it so I silconed the rubber boot around the gear shisfters until I find some new ones. after I put everythng bcak together and filled the fluid I of course took it for a spin and to cut some grass and let me tell you it sounds 100% better and i think it might have even taking some hours off the meter? LOL J/J ! I want to thank the guys that share on this forum because thats how I got it to work! Oh I almost forgot it all cost me $98.00 (47.99 for filter and 50.00 for fluids)


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Great post and outstanding pics Ed! Looks like you have that puppy whipped. I am sure other will definitely benefit from this post.


----------



## AMERICANGUY (Apr 8, 2011)

Hey Guys, I think you may be mistaken. What you are looking at on the left side of the tractor is the suction tube that feeds the power steering pump. The hydraulic pump is on the right side of the 2110. It is just below the hyd. filter housing. It also has a suction pipe a little larger in diameter that also has a screen in it, back by the trans. And the pressure piping also runs down the right side of the tractor and feeds the flow control valve. It also has a pressure relief block valve in the middle of the run that also allows for a loader attachment of any other type of aux. equip. The only thing they have in common is both systems draw fluid from the same void space. That being said the hyd. system is completely seperate from the steering system. Two seperate pumps. You can have strong hydraulics and crappy steering or vice-versa. If you are experiencing issues with both then I would imagine your fluid is trashed and both screens are gelled and the hyd filter clogged, If you park the tractor outside try and keep it covered. Water will find a way into what is supposed to be a sealed system. I love these tractors....


----------



## jen123 (Apr 9, 2011)

hey Ed according to what you have said .........................i would say nice job! i think you should start a thread where you can post that how can we save big


----------



## csipes (Jun 4, 2011)

*csipes*

just joined working on hydraulics was working fine just stopped after i took a break ford 2110 1984 gonna clean screens and change filter hyd level ok thanks BIG ED THANK YOU ALSO AMERICAN GUY


----------



## wolf21 (May 8, 2011)

i have a 2110 also, only rhe 4wd version, and just had todo a full change on the hydraulics system on it, 9gals fluid, filter, powersteering screen, and emptied and recharged the loader as well to get all the water-laced oil out...works like a champ now


----------



## AMERICANGUY (Apr 8, 2011)

Hey csipes, quick note on the 2110. It has a common hydraulic fluid reservoir for both the hyd pump and the power steering pump. They are two separate operating systems though. The power steering pump is on the left side of the tractor drawing its fluid from the tube that runs down the left side to the transaxle. You will see the tube bolts to the housing with a hollow bolt with crush washers. Just removing the bolt will allow you to drain some of the fluid. But in order to clean the screen, you need to unbolt the 4 bolt flange and the screen is attached to that. The draw tube for the tractors hyd. system is located on the right side of the tractor. Same scenario, but the 4 bolt flange may or may not have a screen. The main drain plug is centered under the transaxle. If you have a drawbar, remove to access the plug. After you change the fluids, clean the screens and replace the hyd. filter the power steering pump will normally "Prime" itself. Just turn the wheel form lock to lock to work out the air. But the hyd. filter is inverted, and the pump sometimes will not prime itself. If that is the case. Open a fitting on the discharge side of the pump to relieve back pressure. That should take care of the priming issue. Having someone ready to shut the tractor down for you is a good idea. It can get messy. Good Luck with it. Let us know how you make out.


----------



## Big Ed (Apr 26, 2010)

Happy New Year guys, sorry that I havent been on the forum in a long while but my wife and I expanded our family by 1 more little one. I'm getting ready to replace my brake shoes, add a block heater and a new ingition switch. I will let you guys know how it goes plus add some more pics to the forum. Once again Happy New Year


----------



## ETOMaine (Nov 20, 2013)

*Seeking diagnosis*

I just bought an '86 Ford 2110, 4wd, bucket loader. Used it the first day to push some dirt around without problems. Wanted to pull a hunk of scrap metal (500 lbs?) out of the bushes and the loader couldn't do it. I didn't worry because the scrap was partially buried and I figured it was lodged on something. I did notice, however, that the tractor was sluggish to begin moving when I let off the clutch, as if I was towing something heavy with not enough throttle (which I wasn't). Turned around and pulled the scrap metal out behind the tractor (with much effort: felt like I was trying to pull a stump out of the ground). With the scrap dislodged I saw that it had hardly been buried. I probably could have pulled it out with my Tacoma. I unhooked the chain and rolled forward, but now the tractor won't budge. In gear, throttle revved, I let my foot off the clutch and it might budge an inch but it won't move. This is beyond my experience and way beyond my expertise. I apologize for being long-winded but don't want to leave out any pertinent details.

Any ideas?


----------

